# Suche G-Code Anayzer



## mimuel (22 Oktober 2018)

*Suche G-Code Analyzer*

Hallo,
ich bin neu und suche Hilfe.
Ich möchte aus einem CNC-Programm (G-Code) allgemeine Informationen lesen: Die Weglänge pro Werkzeug [mm] und die Bearbeitungszeit pro Werkzeug [min]. Dafür suche ich eine Routine in C++ oder C# oder Python die ich in meine Software einbinden kann, oder eine Möglichkeit per Online-Analyzer diese Infos zu erhalten. 
Danke für die Hilfe.
Michael


----------



## Heinileini (22 Oktober 2018)

Wie bzw. inwieweit willst Du denn die Einflüsse berücksichtigen können, die sich erst zur Laufzeit des Programms ergeben?
Z.B. Verwendung von DuploWerkzeugen, Anzahl SchleifenDurchläufe, OverrideSchalterStellungen - die die Maschine entweder "automatisch entscheidet" oder der Bediener durch Parametrierung oder sonstwie beeinflussen kann?
Die WegLängen, die in gerader Linie und nicht im Eilgang verfahren werden, sollten relativ leicht zu ermitteln sein aus der Start- und der EndPosition. Die Zeit ergibt sich dann aus dem Weg und der VorschubGeschwindigkeit. 
Ich fürchte nur, dass damit lange nicht alles erschlagen ist. Fahrten auf KreisAusschnitten dürften auch noch leicht beherrschbar sein. Werden BohrZyklen aufgerufen oder sonstige "Unterprogramme"? Wird SplineInterpolation benutzt? Werden NullPunktVerschiebungen verändert?


----------



## mimuel (22 Oktober 2018)

Hallo,
zunächst Vielen Dank für deine Antwort.
Wir wollen nachträglich eine Werkzeugverwaltung installieren. Dafür ist es wichtig zu wissen wie lange die jeweiligen Werkzeuge im Einsatz sind.
Verschiedene CNC-Simulationsprogramme haben "Estimates"-Funktionen mit denen eine ungefähre Abschätzung gemacht wird, ohne das der Code simuliert wird.
Ich hatte die Hoffnung eine solche Routine zu finden.
Bei der großen Menge der Programme lohnt sich die Recherche nach einer solchen Routine.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Heinileini (23 Oktober 2018)

WZ-Restzeiten haben wir per PLC aktualisiert für das in die Spindel eingewechselte WZ, während M3 oder M4 aktiv ist und im Vorschub (nicht Eilgang) verfahren wird.
Also "live" beim Abarbeiten des Programms.
Für die WZ-BruchErkennung wurde das eingewechselte WZ bei aktiver WZ-LängenKorrektur durch eine LichtSchranke gefahren - leider je nach WZ-Typ nur bedingt zuverlässig.

Gruss, Heinileini


----------

